

The TurBull Encabulator [video] - eplanit
http://creation.redbullusa.com/

======
corbett3000
Happy to see this on HN.

My company is helping Red Bull out with vetting college teams to participate
in Creation.

If you're an engineering student and want to hack this email me:
peter@istrategylabs.com

I believe we have 1 or 2 slots left for college teams.

